# chinese nymphs



## elf run1 (Dec 13, 2009)

i will have some better pictures later im really busy today.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 13, 2009)

Have fun with them!  Chinese nymphs are a little circus.


----------



## elf run1 (Dec 13, 2009)

ha, ya they are always finding a way out......but i fixed that problem


----------



## sbugir (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha, were you like, "Holy poo, they're everywhere!" When they hatched?


----------



## elf run1 (Dec 13, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Haha, were you like, "Holy poo, they're everywhere!" When they hatched?


lol...ya ....i did not expect it =)


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 14, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------

